# Convert HTML to Text in Excel Cells



## Oak34 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a column of about 10,000 different cells that are all coded in HTML. I want to strip the HTML from these cells so I can work with just the text the HTML would create. Please help! I started doing it manually until I realized it would take me about a month!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I hate (almost) to fall back on my beloved friend once again, but I would suggest you get the great FREE add-in for Excel, ASAP utilities from http://www.asap-utilities.com/
Once you have it installed, make a copy of the worksheet you are trying to clean up. Than open up Excel and ASAP should open up automatically. If you go to 13 - Web and then to 1 - Clean Web imported data and run that on your copy of your data.
It works pretty darn well, even on oddly formatted pages; a single column should clean up really well.


----------



## Oak34 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I ran the program and it didn't quite do the trick. An example of the text I am trying to extract is below. The code is first and below it is how it would look on a website. I want to extract just the text that appears so that my final result would be "TitleSmallText1SmallText2MainText" in an Excel cell. Thanks ~ Oak

CODE:

*Title
*Small Text 1
Small Text 2

Main Text

HOW IT LOOKS ON A WEBSITE:

*Title
*Small Text 1
Small Text 2

Main Text


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, another program that I have - and it is good for this - is NoteTab Light.
I entered the above HTML into it and this is the result:
Title
Small Text 1
Small Text 2

Main Text
It stripped out the bold as well.
You just download the program from http://www.notetab.com/download.php and copy your column of data and paste it into a new page.
Go to Modify, Strip HTML tags, Remove all tags. There you go!
Copy it and paste it back into Excel.


----------



## Oak34 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks. Using that, I can copy and paste each cell and have the HTML stripped. I was hoping that a program save the copying and pasting of 10,000 cells. 

If you can think of anything else that might do that, I am all ears. Thank you again for your help.

~Oak


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Oak34*

I filled 30 rows with your example:
*Title
*Small Text 1
Small Text 2

Main Text

Using *Find All* and *Replace All*, I replaced: *<*>* with no space.
My result was: 
*TitleSmall Text 1Small Text 2 Main Text *

I ran the *Find All* and *Replace All* one more time to remove the spaces.
To get the final result: *TitleSmallText1SmallText2MainText*


----------



## turbodante (Dec 19, 2008)

Oak34 said:


> I have a column of about 10,000 different cells that are all coded in HTML. I want to strip the HTML from these cells so I can work with just the text the HTML would create. Please help! I started doing it manually until I realized it would take me about a month!


Can you open the html in a browser and copy and paste from there?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes, <*> and replacing it with a space gives you:
Title Small Text 1 Small Text 2 Main Text 
rather than the results I showed in #4
so the real question is, what format do you want this data in?
If it is all text with no headers, etc. and you just want to strip out the <some statement> commands such as *, then Replace All should work.*


----------



## Oak34 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow. The <*> just saved me about a month of work. Truly appreciated. ~ Oak


----------

